# sleeping too much long



## freddie (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if you sleeping too long , your diet  is affected?If I don't eat as many meals how should I do , will effect my training?


----------



## fairplay (Jun 2, 2011)

freddie said:


> I wonder if you sleeping too long , your diet  is affected?If I don't eat as many meals how should I do , will effect my training?



As long as you get your calories and protein etc, it hasn't had any affects on making gains


----------



## vip0 (Jun 3, 2011)

freddie said:


> I wonder if you sleeping too long , your diet  is affected?If I don't eat as many meals how should I do , will effect my training?




how many hours do you sleep?


----------



## freddie (Jun 4, 2011)

vip0 said:


> how many hours do you sleep?



I go to bed around 11-12 most nights but I don't get out my bed till 10.30am , so , I sleep around 10/11 hours


----------



## wifi75 (Jun 6, 2011)

freddie said:


> I go to bed around 11-12 most nights but I don't get out my bed till 10.30am , so , I sleep around 10/11 hours



you can try a slightly increase your portion sizes throughout the day if you feel you need more calories . a good slow digesting protein pre-bed is also a good idea


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 7, 2011)

When you did your last blood check? I suggest you have one done. 
Many causes behind tiredness. I was sleeping the whole day before discovering thyroid problems.


----------



## freddie (Jun 8, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> When you did your last blood check? I suggest you have one done.
> Many causes behind tiredness. I was sleeping the whole day before discovering thyroid problems.



I never ever thought  what could be the cause. it's been a while since I did the last check


----------



## 9serX (Jun 9, 2011)

I also find that I've slept for so long that I don't even feel hungry when I wake up and I have to forced myself  to eat


----------



## eric.o (Jun 10, 2011)

in my opinion if you're training hard the sleep will be very beneficial


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi freddie,
It is recommended to sleep 8 hours in a day for a healthy life style. 
Sleeping will improve memory,
Sleeping will help in live healthier and longer,
Sleeping sharpens your attention,
Sleeping improve your grades,
Sleeping reduces stress.


----------



## doodoop (Oct 25, 2011)

Anthoney said:


> Hi freddie,
> It is recommended to sleep 8 hours in a day for a healthy life style.
> Sleeping will improve memory,
> Sleeping will help in live healthier and longer,
> ...



:yeahthat: great input bro


----------

